# So many choices..



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

I recently started looking into GSDs with renewed zeal. I was given a year old GSD/Lab mix when I was eight and she's been my constant companion for 14 years now. I'm just looking now to prepare for the imminent end and thus new beginning that will undoubtedly be in the not so distant future.

There are a lot of options when it comes to this breed and I'm finding it overwhelming. I shy away from the showlines simply because I'm not interested in showing or in the extreme angulation that seems to be found in them. Predominantly the dog will be a companion dog, I'm not involved in any dog sports. I cant imagine hiking counts. 

I'm just wondering which reputable breeders out there are supplying healthy, solid dogs that have a good temperament that's somewhere between the showing and working lines. While I love the breed and would absolutely adore a GSD pup I get to thinking perhaps a mix from a rescue would be the best choice simply because they're in need? I dont know. I'm sorry if this isn't posted in the right section. Any thoughts or insights are appreciated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What is your location? That will help, unless you don't mind traveling or shipping.


----------



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

SW Minnesota.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

givenalias said:


> I'm just wondering which reputable breeders out there are supplying healthy, solid dogs that have a good temperament that's somewhere between the showing and working lines. While I love the breed and would absolutely adore a GSD pup I get to thinking perhaps a mix from a rescue would be the best choice simply because they're in need? I dont know. I'm sorry if this isn't posted in the right section. Any thoughts or insights are appreciated.


If you're just looking for a solid companion, rescue is a good option to be open to. Most of the dogs are adults and so their temperament is known. Many rescue dogs have issues, but some come into rescue through no fault of their own (owners' home foreclosed upon, etc.) so you can sometimes find a gem of a dog that someone probably really misses.

If you decide to go the puppy route, either German show or working lines could work for you depending on the pup's individual temperament. Show dogs tend to be a little lower in drive and energy level than working lines, but not always. I have two working line females and both of them are very good companion dogs, social, and not over the top in energy or drive. 

Whichever bloodlines you choose, people here can help you find a reputable, ethical breeder who values health and temperament. Then you just need to make a solid commitment to training, and you'll end up with a great dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

there are actually several breeders who are members here that i think would be able to suit your needs. I prefer working lines myself but there is ONE showline breeder i would not even question getting a dog from. She offers great advice and is very knowledgable. She breeds very intelligent and beautiful dogs. There are just so many options, perhaps sitting down and making a list of what you're looking for may help us help you narrow down the search?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

givenalias said:


> There are a lot of options when it comes to this breed and I'm finding it overwhelming. I shy away from the showlines simply because I'm not interested in showing or in the *extreme* *angulation* that seems to be found in them. Predominantly the dog will be a companion dog, I'm not involved in any dog sports. I cant imagine hiking counts.


 
Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the German SL's are not quite as angular as the American SL. I am "new" to all of this, but that seems to be my observation.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Danielle609 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the German SL's are not quite as angular as the American SL. I am "new" to all of this, but that seems to be my observation.


This is correct.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

German Show Line (or High Line) may be a good option for you if you really want to get a puppy. If it's not your main priority, then a rescue could work out well. As already stated, you can get a good idea of temperament, and can see the size you will end up with. 

Annette


----------

